
Why learn git - vaidyk
https://games.greggman.com/game/why-learn-git/
======
eesmith
Isn't this mostly nomenclature?

That is, mercurial bookmarks are like git branches, yes?

[http://stevelosh.com/blog/2009/08/a-guide-to-branching-in-
me...](http://stevelosh.com/blog/2009/08/a-guide-to-branching-in-
mercurial/#branching-with-bookmarks) says:

"Branching with bookmarks is very close to the way git usually handles
branching. Mercurial bookmarks are like git refs: named pointers to changesets
that move on commit. The biggest difference is that git refs are transferred
when pushing/pulling and Mercurial bookmarks are not."

